# New Rotkeil Severum



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

I just picked this Severum up today. I've had Severum before but this is my first Rotkeil. I believe it's a female. She's about 6". Does she look ok? This pic was taken right after she was introduced to my Qt tank. She should color up some more once she gets settled in. I'm excited as it's been a couple years since my last Severum.


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

Good looking rotkeil. You're going to love "it". By the looks of it I would guess it's a male. The squiggles on the face usually indicates male. The red should get more intense once it has settled in. It's pretty cool to watch the colors change with their mood. Here's a pic of my pair shortly after they were introduced to my tank.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for responding. Your Rotkeil pair are beautiful. I really like your red also.

I thought mine was female because although there's some squiggles below the eye there are none on the top of the "snout". Are there any other indicators that differentiate the sexes?


----------



## adam79 (Jun 27, 2007)

Beautiful rottie. :thumb: I miss mine. Looks like a male to me.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

I took some closer up shots. I do see some faint squiggles on the upper part of the nose. What do you think? Male or female?


----------



## DDRE00 (Feb 5, 2010)

Definately a male. They are rather easy to sex due to these squiggles on the cheeks. The females are completely plain.

I add a link to picture sof mine Heros Red shoulder. 
http://www.ciklid.org/forum/showpost.ph ... stcount=62

Also I'dlike to recommend checking out this link were you will find many pictures and descriptions of cichild species. It is in Swedish by default but check up in the right corner and there should be an icon with a flag. Use that to auto translate to your preferred language.
http://www.ciklid.org/artregister/artreg_index.php
Check first to the right and choose a region and then on a species, then the translate button should appear.

Direct link to Heros sp Red Shoulder, altough only male picture and no description yet:
http://www.ciklid.org/artregister/artre ... hp?ID=1534


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the confirmation and the links.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Beautiful sev opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hate to hijack but I have a question. I have a 75 with a gold sev, GT, and a firemouth. If I were to come across a rotkeil would it be too much? I have a feeling it might be as they get big and I'm not gonna fool myself with the "I'll upgrade later" BS.

Would it be feasible?


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Personally, I wouldn't add another sev. The sev and GT you have will pretty much fill your tank. You can maybe do one more smaller cichlid like the firemouth or a school of dither fish such as swordtails.


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

Yea sorta figured on the sev, thanks for confiriming 

I have lamp eye tetras but I honestly hate them! They stay at the top and never really move about the tank. Any better dither fish that will swim at all levels?


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

I have tiger barbs in a 55 with my Green Texas. They are very active and fun to watch. They swim at all levels. They're known to be a bit nippy but if you get a good enough sized group of 8 or so they shouldn't bother the other fish.


----------



## swervo513 (Dec 28, 2010)

ooo shes beautiful! I have been looking everywhere for one of these!.. I have one pet store that is supposed to call me once they come in. goodluck with her ... keep us updated.


----------



## Totalimmortal363 (Jan 10, 2008)

Now what to do with the 8 or so lamp eyes grrrrrrr :x


----------

